

The 10x developer is Not a myth - romain_g
http://brikis98.blogspot.fr/2013/09/the-10x-developer-is-not-myth.html

======
bdfh42
Well the inverse certainly exists. I continuously find projects held up
waiting for a developer to complete a simple task that should only have taken
- well certainly a tenth of the time. I have even run into a couple of folks
who never actually produced anything - ever.

As I have also met the odd developer who was both fast, accurate and complete
in their execution then perhaps the range is not a single order of magnitude
but 2.

